# 1969 GTO hood.. whats it worth?



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

Hi, my dad just came by and dropped off a nice looking 1969 GTO hood. It looks to be in really good condition (and original) but I believe the hole for the tach. was done after the fact. 

So whats a nice condition original GTO hood, with a (probably non-original) tach. hole, and minus the little fiberglass inserts worth? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

Im actually looking for a stock GTO hood with tach, any pictures? even a hood with no tach could possibly work out. and what color is it currently? :cheers


----------



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

It's currently in grey primer. My dad had a body shop clean it up. It was a yellow color. I'm not sure if that was original though. 

If there any numbers to go by on the hood to tell what it originally was?

oh, and sorry but no tach included on the hood. 

Does anyone have an idea of what this is worth?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thefrisbee, if you want to post a pic of your hood in this thread, that's great. Just click the "go advanced" button, then the "manage attachments" button to load pix. If you plan on selling the hood on this forum, you need to start a new thread in the for sale section which includes a pic and a price. It just cannot link to your e-bay auction. That is against forum rules..... 
Pontiac GTO Forum - Announcements in Forum : 1964-1974 GTO parts needed or for sale


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A brand new after market hood is $429 plus $100 shipping. If you can prove yours is an original cherry hood it could be worth more, if it is an old rusty hood sanded and in primer it is worth less. If it is a bondo'd up POS in primer, disclose that or somebody will be coming after you. I would rather see it without primer if I was buying it.


----------



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Where are you located? Would it fit on a 70?


----------



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

As for the condition of the hood I couldn't tell you anything. It looks straight on the underside (unpainted?). Other than that I don't know. I'm happy to test it with something if that is possible. Isn't there a little pen you can get or something?

I'm in Chattanooga, TN. (37412). I'm not sure if it would fit a 70, but it appears that they sell a repro online that fits both 69/70 so I would imagine so. 

Also, is there a way to guarantee this is an original? GM product?


----------



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have any idea on a couple of these? I'd like to know before my auction is over. :\ I should have perhaps done more homework on this one..

- How can you test for bondo
- How can you tell if the hood is original GM?
- 69' and 70' are interchangeable correct?

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12258.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12257.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12256.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12255.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12251.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12250.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12249.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/maximusfrisbee/SDC12248.jpg


----------

